
Serve Videos Instead of GIFs - todsacerdoti
https://www.dannyguo.com/blog/serve-videos-instead-of-gifs/
======
FalconSensei
I already said that before and I'll do it again: it won't work until we make
videos act like gifs, which act like images.

The video per se won't loop if I save it in my computer or phone. I can't drag
and drop, right click, long tap.

To have anything replacing gif you need THE EXACT SAME BEHAVIOUR, EVERYWHERE.

It doesn't matter for the consumer whose fault it is: encoding, the app, how
the file is created. The user uses it, they don't care how it works. They will
use whatever have the same behaviour.

~~~
jjcm
I think there's a chance this can happen when AV1 starts to gain adoption.
Webp had a chance - you can have well encoded, looping video in a .webp
container that operates exactly like an image. The issue was lack of adoption
- it never took hold due to Apple not adopting it in their ecosystem. AV1 has
support from every major player in tech, and .avif images support gif
functionality just fine.

Until that happens though, I just don't see .gifs ever losing traction. I
still need to upload gifs to slack if I want autoplaying/looping behavior
without user interaction, I still need to embed .gifs in my confluence pages,
and when documenting user interactions in github readmes gifs are still king.

FWIW I've made a small user script for encoding gifs in a two pass approach
(as most gif encoders I've seen do a pretty shit job). If anyone wants it
here's the script:
[http://files.jjcm.org/gif.sh](http://files.jjcm.org/gif.sh)

(to use, just type `./gif.sh -s=SIZE -f=FPS input.mp4 output.gif`)

~~~
whywhywhywhy
>The issue was lack of adoption - it never took hold due to Apple not adopting
it in their ecosystem

It's not just Apple, webp files can't even be opened by Photoshop. You're
basically making proprietary Chrome image files if you actually use that
format.

~~~
ryukafalz
Ehh... Firefox can open them just fine, as can GIMP, as can (apparently) my
OS's image thumbnailer. (Though oddly enough not my OS's image viewer.)
Support isn't universal, but it's certainly not a proprietary Chrome format.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
Almost every computing app in the world supports JPG,PNG and GIF. Together we
could only name 3 apps that can open webp and only one of those is an editor.

Shaking my head as to why this format has any support at all.

~~~
Grue3
GIMP is supported on every practically usable operating system and can edit
animated webp just as well as gifs.

~~~
FalconSensei
But most people use photoshop already

~~~
Grue3
Most people? Given how much it costs? I doubt it, or Adobe would be the
company with the highest valuation in the world.

------
ngoel36
I use GIFs because I want videos that act like images, not videos. GIFs I can
copy & paste, and I know that they'll infinitely loop without ever showing a
play/pause button.

Yes, videos are smaller, but I'm unfortunately stuck with GIFs until videos
work well in Google Slides and iMessage (which also means I'm also stuck with
Google Slides presentations always on the verge of crashing...)

~~~
chrismorgan
Meanwhile, I _really_ wish I could instruct my browser to treat GIFs as
videos, and load only the first frame and show controls if I wish to actually
play it. Because >99% of GIF usage that I encounter is abuse of the format.

~~~
adrianN
Firefox has image.animation_mode on top of which one could probably build an
extension that does what you want.

------
egfx
Hold the mic drop. Those that claim videos are superior over GIF's will never
understand. The only benefit that a video tag has over a gif is a smaller file
size. Animation's and meme's, cinimigraphics and simulations are more than
simply video. How about for all other animated graphics? And file size is
increasingly becoming less and less of a factor at all. (disclosure: I built
[https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai))

~~~
goatsi
>(disclosure: I built [https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai))

That site completely freezes when opened in Firefox. I can't even select it if
I opened it with a middle click, and I need to right click on it and and
select close tab to kill it. (Firefox 76.0.1 (64-bit), Windows 10)

~~~
chrismorgan
In Firefox Nightly on Windows, my first visit to that site (with video
autoplay disabled and uBlock Origin operating, but probably nothing else out
of the ordinary) is just _utterly_ broken. Header mostly visible, but breaking
apart as you scroll, and no content below the header ever visible.

~~~
egfx
I'll admit that It's not really that optimized for FireFox (at all) at the
moment. It may be because of a browser trick it uses on Firefox to get the
bookmarklets to resemble Chrome Extensions. I'll look into Firefox more now
that it's relying less on the Chrome Extension and providing more import
options browser side. Thanks for the report.

~~~
ByteJockey
Works just fine on firefox on linux.

I even have the privacy settings set to strict, which usually breaks things.

------
alixanderwang
The ffmpeg command will default produce one that can only be decoded on
Chrome. You should specify a codec supported by most browsers (`-c:v
libx264`).

~~~
forgotmypw17
Thank you very much for posting that. I've been trying to figure out how to do
that for a while.

~~~
jazzyjackson
I've also learned that -pix_fmt yuv420p is necessary, changes the colorspace
from RGB to YUV

The full git gist (not mine):
[https://gist.github.com/ingramchen/e2af352bf8b40bb88890fba4f...](https://gist.github.com/ingramchen/e2af352bf8b40bb88890fba4f47eccd0)

------
jedberg
Not sure why he put this at the end:

> One final note: according to Wilhite, GIF is pronounced with a soft “G,”
> like “jif.” That settles the never-ending debate for me.

Now all he's done is make 1/2 of the population immediately discount
everything else he said, regardless of its merit.

~~~
WalterBright
>> One final note: according to Wilhite, GIF is pronounced with a soft “G,”
like “jif.”

That would be correct if GIF stood for "Gerbil Interchange Format" rather than
"Graphics Interchange Format".

~~~
saghm
I've never understood that argument; why would an acronym need to preserve the
exact sounds of the letters in the original words? I don't think it's very
uncommon for them not to. "UNICEF" is not pronounced "yoo-ni-chef", "POTUS" is
not pronounced "po-thuss", "OSHA" is not pronounced "oss-huh", etc.

~~~
franciscop
As a Spaniard, that's _exactly_ how I would pronounce those acronyms. Time to
learn a bit more about English :)

Funnily enough, in Spanish "gi" is pronounced "ji" as in "Girar" (pronounced
Jirar), while "gui" is pronounced like "gi" and "güi" is pronounced "gu-i".
But "GIF" in Spanish is still pronounced with a soft "g", contradicting the
general rule.

Edit: wait Google Translate says those are pronounced that way?
[https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=en&t...](https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=en&tl=es&text=UNICEF%2C%0APOTUS%2C%0AOSHA)

~~~
saghm
I've always heard the acronyms I listed as "yoo-nih-sef", "po-tuss", and
"oash-a" (the first syllable like "ocean"). It would be genuinely surprising
to me to find out that those were not the standard pronunciations, but I guess
it's possible that I've been living in a bubble my whole life!

From the limited Spanish experience I have (a few years in middle school and
high school), I was aware of the subtleties of how "g" is pronounced with
relation to the following vowel, but I didn't know about how "GIF" was
pronounced! It fits what I remember about loan words though; I think we had
the word "hockey" as a vocab word once during a unit where we had all sports
words, and we were taught that it was pronounced the same way as in English,
which stuck out to me given that "ho" at the beginning of a word in Spanish
would usually not have an "h" sound like in English. Of course, "ck" is
basically never found in real Spanish words either; from what I recall, "k"
isn't really used much at all besides in loan words!

------
junaru
I would be happy if i got 2mb GIFs these days. You click on something that
ends with gif or mp4 and you get half a megabyte of tracking javascript
instead of the file you expected.

~~~
m463
exactly. gif is a choice about the _limitations_ of what can happen. A gif
will play and repeat with NO SOUND POSSIBLE.

~~~
nikanj
Imagine a browser prompt for ”This site would like to play audio” alá ”This
site would like to send you notifications”

Too bad that would break Youtube, so Chrome will never deliver it

~~~
ken
That sounds awesome. Maybe not as a 'prompt' (those are awful, and don't
scale), but some mechanism for requiring the user to confirm their intent to
allow it.

Web browsers are the first real application sandbox that most people have
experience with. It's a really good one. There's this rectangle on the screen,
and there's a label at the top that says who delivered the content, and
everything it can do happens inside that rectangle. Any way it wants to escape
that box ought to require my approval.

------
drenvuk
One important thing that was not mentioned in the article: gifs automatically
play and are not easily stopped. Videos have more knobs on the client side to
tweak whether it plays or not. If I use a gif, I know with great certainty
that unless all images on the client are blocked they are going to see my
animated content. There are tons of extensions and browser features out there
that attempt to stop that feature from videos.

~~~
chrismorgan
1\. Users have bandwidth limits. (And videos are big.)

2\. Users hate constant motion on the page. (And videos have constant motion.)

3\. So users stop videos from playing automatically.

4\. Publishers want the video to play, so they stop using a proper video
format, and use the GIF format, which produces _even bigger_ files, and
prevents users from stopping the motion.

Something’s horribly broken here. I _really_ want browsers to let me treat
GIFs as videos and block autoplay.

Typical usage of GIFs is flatly obnoxious.

~~~
drenvuk
Producers don't care, they want you to see their content if you go to their
site.

~~~
Kliment
If they're willing to abuse technology to ruin my day, I don't see why their
opinion should have any weight.

~~~
drenvuk
You're missing the point. Why do you think you get a say in whether their
opinion has any weight? As of right now their opinion of how it should work IS
how it works until all of their wasteful bytes are rendering and animating in
your face.

~~~
Kliment
The point is, if they do shit like this they have outed themselves as hostile.
I'll do what I can to either avoid them, or if I get tricked into experiencing
their wasteful bytes, attempt to prevent them from doing so on my client end.
They've done me, and the rest of the world, wrong. Therefore it's no longer
productive to have a conversation with them about it and instead I'll apply
technological and behavioural changes on my end to mitigate the damage rather
than attempt to convince them to change their ways.

------
RobLach
The article compares a single img tag with a single gif src url to a video tag
with 2 child nodes linking to 2 separate files encoded with 2 different ways,
as mp4 and webm.

That’s already more than 2x as much work to post an animated image, not to
mention limited support for transparency and needing to pay some extra
attention for seamless looping.

Video on the web needs to mature quite a bit more.

~~~
dylan604
tsk tsk. it's not like someone is going to need to write all of that HTML.
some user will be doing this with twitter/IM/FB/etc where some dev will have
implemented a node library that will have some method call to do this for you.
it's not like anybody cares what the automated HTML in the background looks
like.

~~~
RobLach
Yes, exactly. All that needs to be built still. I can't just copy and paste a
video into my messenger app for instance, which I have been able to do with
gifs for ages.

~~~
robbrown451
True but the story is posted at HN, and there is a good chance one of your
messenger app's devs or designers is reading it and saying "maybe we should
add that bit of code".

------
lxe
I can't right click / long tap and copy and paste a video into another app

~~~
masklinn
That’s really an application issue, but god damn is it an annoying one.

~~~
joemi
Gifs (and videos that people call gifs) wouldn’t be what they are today if it
weren’t for their ease of copying/saving and pasting/uploading to somewhere
else, which you could similarly call an application feature. So this
application issue with video (as implemented in this article) is almost
certainly what will stop gifs from being replaced.

~~~
ReactiveJelly
But it's being done above the format level entirely.

Every browser that can decode video has a "Copy Video URL" context menu item.
It's just that the websites hide it to discourage hotlinking

~~~
anewvillager
but the thing is, i want to copy the video itself

not copy the url, paste in a terminal for curl or wget to download it, then
copy the video..

------
mistersquid
The OP calls out a thoughtfully-designed, open source, screen recording
software, Kap. [0] Even though Kap does not have annotation tools, I think it
compares well with software recently featured on the front page of HN. [1]

[0] [https://getkap.co](https://getkap.co)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22815227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22815227)

~~~
vxNsr
Zappy, an offline screen capture tool requires an online account to use. The
CEO's answer is "we wanted to make it available quickly." not sure why that
means I need an account.

------
huhtenberg
> _Each image in a GIF is limited to a color pallete of 256 colors_

Don't let this fool you into thinking that you cannot render a true color
image with GIF!

It's 256 colors PER FRAME, each of which allows for... dum-dum-dum...
TRANSPARENCY. Do you see the potential or do you see the potential?

Get all your colors, split into 256 groups and then render all pixels of each
group as a separate frame, leaving the rest transparent. Set delay to 0 and
you will have a true color GIF in no time.

~~~
Dylan16807
Set delay to zero and it will be treated as a tenth of a second. Browsers
treat delays of '0' and '1' as mistakes. The fastest a gif will go is 50fps.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160318174811/http://www.humpy....](https://web.archive.org/web/20160318174811/http://www.humpy.demon.co.uk/da/gif_timing/)

In the old days it was even worse. Delays under 3 or 6 or 10 centiseconds were
all unreliable in some browsers.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20151031034345/http://humpy77.de...](https://web.archive.org/web/20151031034345/http://humpy77.deviantart.com/journal/Frame-
Delay-Times-for-Animated-GIFs-240992090)

------
birktj
Isn't this exactly what animated WebP [1] is supposed to address?

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebP#Animation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebP#Animation)

~~~
overeater
Yes, and would Apple please support WebP in Safari as the only remaining
holdout? Before we all just boycott Safari and go ahead and use WebP anyways.

~~~
booi
boycott iOS? good luck...

~~~
overeater
No, boycott Safari. Just like the successful IE boycott on Windows.

~~~
oarsinsync
There is no other rendering engine on iOS. You can’t “boycott Safari” on iOS
in any meaningful way. WebKit is used by all browsers on iOS.

------
Silhouette
_Serving videos instead of GIFs is easy to do now with the HTML video element,
which is supported almost universally_

I respectfully disagree.

 _Loading_ videos instead of GIFs is easy to do now.

 _Serving_ videos is a nightmarish mess of trying to match divergent,
incompatible, sometimes patent-encumbered "standards" against an ever-changing
range of browser support taking into account the hardware capabilities of a
vast range of different devices and the corresponding rendering costs,
decoding costs and bandwidth considerations based on incomplete and sometimes
contradictory documentation from dozens of different sources that will be out
of date by the time you've finished reading this paragraph.

One of these is not like the other, and that's why GIFs are still so
prevalent.

~~~
Ayesh
VP8 in a WebM container is pretty much the lowest bar for most browser
support, and comes with no licensing requirements. I'm not disagreeing with
the comment about "nightmarish mess". It indeed is one, specially when it
comes user-uploaded content.

~~~
prox
Isn’t it mp4? That is pretty universal and displays well in all platforms.
Webm isn’t that ubiquitous in support.

~~~
Ayesh
MPEG LA holids patents for mp2/mp4/hevc/h.264. I'm not sure what the licensing
terms are, but they are not as liberal as VP8.

------
thunderbong
In addition to what @junaru mentioned [0], about copying pasting GIFs, I would
also add that I can send GIFs easy in emails and be assured it will be
rendered in the email for the recipient. Unlike videos, people don't have to
click multiple times to see them.

I've found this very convenient in sending small clips of screen recordings
using ScreenToGif [1].

Of course, what would be really nice is if one could play / pause the GIF!

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23207292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23207292)
[1]: [https://www.screentogif.com/](https://www.screentogif.com/)

------
cyberowl
Can you embed video in email and have it play by default?

Can you drag and drop videos onto your desktop to save?

Can you upload videos anywhere that accepts an image?

Can you loop and make sure it always plays on a webpage?

If no, I'm not using video. No one gives a crap about your technical specs.
Videos suck as a user interface.

~~~
surround
Gifs suck as a user interface. It’s not just the huge file size, they also

\- Must load entirely before playing (whereas video formats can load as they
play)

\- Don’t show any progress/buffering icon while they load, so it just looks
like the page has frozen

\- Lack the ability to skip/scrub through the video (if I miss a part, now I
have to wait the entire thing to loop)

\- Don’t have audio

Actually, these aren’t really issues for short gifs (<5 seconds). But long
videos which have been converted into gifs are quite common.

~~~
jsjohnst
> Actually, these aren’t really issues for short gifs (<5 seconds). But long
> videos which have been converted into gifs are quite common.

Anybody doing the latter is the problem, not really the format’s fault it’s
being used improperly. Any GIF with more than XX frames (for me that’s up to
around 100 depending on content, but everyone is free to make their own
decision) should be a video. GIF is meant to be for short animations, not for
showing videos.

------
zozbot234
No thanks, my "This Site Under Construction" pixel art would look awful as a
video. And last I checked, video didn't even support transparency!

~~~
the8472
Transparency is supported now.

[https://codepen.io/pbhj/pen/dyPzwEj](https://codepen.io/pbhj/pen/dyPzwEj)

~~~
ubercow13
Of course this won't work on iOS

------
antoineMoPa
Making small gifs is an art: Dithering, color quantization, sub frames that
don't move, etc. However I must agree that for most content shared online,
video is more efficient.

------
pmarin
I don’t know what Twitter does with the gifs but it freezes my old netbook
when I try to play them. I can play videos from youtube but I can not play a
gif on Twitter!

~~~
FalconSensei
They convert it to video

~~~
RobLach
Strongly rebuts the case of the article if truly the cause.

~~~
FalconSensei
In case of twitter, there's an important difference in uploading video vs gif.
Although a gif is converted to video, it will autoplay and loop without any
user control available, just as it was a gif (sadly, you can't download/drag
as a gif). If you upload as a video, if will behave like regular video

~~~
pmarin
But It doesn’t explain why I don’t have the same problem playing videos on
Twitter.

------
macleos
Auto play blocking in browsers could become an issue in future though - gifs
will work, while videos will popup a permission dialog (I know muted video
will work fine _now_, but who’s to say that will last? There are certainly
good reasons to block even muted auto playing video)

------
lossygif
[http://www.lcdf.org/gifsicle/](http://www.lcdf.org/gifsicle/)
[https://kornel.ski/lossygif](https://kornel.ski/lossygif)

you can also just compress user uploaded gifs serverside. but the top
commenter is right, gifs are great because of they're functionality and
simplicity.

the better thing would be for the w3c and browsers vendors can get their act
together (spoiler: they won't) and do things like make gif20, finish svg2,
implement svgfonts, implement complete css3 specs, if you want to preserve
functionality and usabilty of graphic assets on the web while reducing their
bandwidth.

------
xenadu02
Perhaps we could create an RFC for GIF21?

The mistake people make in trying to replace GIF is doing too much, turning it
into a wholesale replacement.

Take GIF89, add intra-frame compression, lossy mode for frames, and expanded
colors. If you stuffed the new format frames end the end with index numbers
old clients could play the sequence at a much lower framerate without too much
of a hit to file size. But you accept some further bloat as a temporary
measure to push adoption. In 10 years GIF libs can stop encoding the legacy
frames by default.

Don't make the mistake of supporting multiple codecs or complicating the
format in other ways. That just puts you in the position of APNG or other
would-be replacements: mostly ignored.

------
MrStonedOne
I'm still very much in the camp that moving pictures are distinct from video,
and am eagerly waiting for a good replacement animated picture format before I
move my website over to it.

apng could have been nice, but never took off.

~~~
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
>apng could have been nice, but never took off.

There's nothing stopping people from using APNG. All major browsers have been
supporting animated PNGs since 2017 (which was the year when Chrome finally
added support for them).

------
cheeaun
I had an issue serving videos on my site before and encounter a bug where
Mobile Safari won't play the video if there's no `Accept-ranges: bytes`
header.

The header is somehow removed when served from Cloudflare
[https://community.cloudflare.com/t/mp4-wont-load-in-
safari-u...](https://community.cloudflare.com/t/mp4-wont-load-in-safari-using-
cloudflare/10587/25)

I had to create a page rule to exclude videos from being served from
Cloudflare CDN.

~~~
ubercow13
I think they fixed this at some point, or at least, I have dealt with the same
issue at various points and at the moment my videos work fine on iOS served
through Cloudflare.

~~~
cheeaun
Oh wow you're right. I just tried disabling the page rule, load my site on
Mobile Safari private mode, and it works!

Looks like `Accept-Ranges` is not there but there's `Content-Range`. Not sure
how this works exactly but really glad this is fixed :D

------
thereyougo
I mean I like GIFs, but when I'm checking specific subreddits or going over
Imgur frontpage. Companies are using too many GIFs nowadays in their blogs.

~~~
bsanr2
I'd really rather not we go down the rabbit hole of "class"ifying websites by
their method of serving animated clips. GIFs have trade-offs, but on balance
they're the most useful for their purpose.

~~~
bsanr2
Can't edit, but if this seems non sequitur, parent originally said something
along the lines of, "Websites that use GIFs seem to have low-quality content."

------
gitgud
The .gif format is widely used due to the simplicity of implementing the
specification.

Although the file size is relatively uncompressed, gif's can easily be decoded
and rendered on basically any device.

Video formats which save 97% of space have much smarter compression
algorithms, which are much harder to implement, which means less device
support...less usage...

------
brainzap
the videos don't play in safari, also there is no way to play them for me.
They need a click handler with play().

~~~
fastball
Videos play just fine for me in Safari on MacOS.

------
butz
Firefox is working on making gifs respect user selected video autoplay setting
and preventing to load whole file to save bandwidth:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1631598](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1631598)

------
bryanrasmussen
I think this is a better post on the subject, and offers more in depth
solutions
[https://cloudinary.com/blog/evolution_of_img_gif_without_the...](https://cloudinary.com/blog/evolution_of_img_gif_without_the_gif)

------
nl
In addition to the well made points of _client_ software treating videos in
the same was as images, _server_ apps need to as well.

Currently there are lots of forums and other similar software that allow
embedding of images (including gifs) but don't allow embedding videos.

------
xvilka
Animated WebP is the answer instead, and now it's supported everywhere [1]
except Safari. Or animated AVIF in the future.

[1] [https://caniuse.com/#feat=webp](https://caniuse.com/#feat=webp)

------
keiferski
Videos are dramatically worse on mobile, especially if you want to save the
GIF/image. As far as I can tell, it is impossible to save a video to an iOS
device, while saving an animated GIF is easy.

------
k__
4chan, 9gag, etc. already do this for years with great success.

~~~
ubercow13
4chan is barely usable on iOS because none of the videos are supported by
Safari

~~~
k__
Yes, I read that the web story of iOS isn't that great. :/

------
arkanciscan
Serve videos as videos. Photo data compresses better with Jpeg. But gifs are
still a better option for animated illustrated graphics.

~~~
junaru
Why is JPEG the de facto lossy compression format for photos? It always bugs
me that video formats get something new every 5 or so years yet photos are in
JPEGs for decades.

~~~
pridkett
iOS has been slowly making HEIF more common. It’s just that it takes a long
time for the entire tooling chain to support it.

~~~
zozbot234
HEIF is patent-encumbered and a non-starter.

~~~
jsjohnst
HEIF is a container format and isn’t generally considered “patent-encumbered”.
HEVC (which is one of several image formats supported inside HEIF) is probably
what you’re referring too.

------
parski
Maybe if every second application wasn't a skinned Chrome browser we'd have
2MB to spare for a GIF.

------
sildur
“ A single GIF can be larger than a typical website (over 2 MB).”

Not larger than today’s websites, that’s for sure.

------
BorisTheBrave
Any replacement for Kap on Windows? I use ScreenToGif, but maybe there's a
better option.

------
percentcer
If videos looped seamlessly I'd happily serve videos. Sadly, they do not.

~~~
manigandham
They can, and they do. This article shows you an example at the end. What's
the issue?

~~~
FalconSensei
tried to drag and drop and didn't work. Also, if I save to share later, it's
not going to work, and I would need to do the same things the author did to
make it work. It's not guaranteed that it will work properly (with auto loop)
everywhere. And if you consider browsers/extensions might block auto-playing
videos in the future...

gif just works. Drag and drop anywhere, any browser, any app, and it works.
(Ok, almost anywhere, but still way more accepted than video).

~~~
manigandham
Video as a file usually works, it's the presentation/player part that is
entirely dependent on whatever application and OS you're using to view it.
Most messaging apps now support video pretty easily so there's some progress
being made.

~~~
FalconSensei
They support video, but, acting as an image?

------
eximius
Nothing is more infuriating than saving a 'gif' that instead gives me some
obscure format none of my programs besides the browser can use. Only serve
video if it's in a format as ubiquitous as Gifs.

------
decafbad
Gifiot: A person who makes animated gifs from videos.

------
whyleyc
No. Not everything is about increasing in efficiency. GIFs are a throwback to
the charm and chaos of the early days of the web, and I hope they stay part of
the fabric of it long into the future.

